# What treats/cookies do you feed?



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just wondering what treats you feed? Seems everytime i get a box of treats there's moths in them? i even got the box wrapped in plastic and still moths. I usually buy the Iams i know not the greatest but its their "candy" when theyre being good..I tried Natural balance ones and caused soft stools, Iams doesnt do that. any suggestions? make my own?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yummy Chummies, made in Alaska by Artic Paws LLC! They smell terrible, but Toby loves them!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yummy Chummies, made in Alaska by Artic Paws LLC! They smell terrible, but Toby loves them!


Where can i get them? online?


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I buy my two darford lamb and venison treats and they love them!
Dog Food & Treats | Darford Pet Food


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I used to give Caesar and Jenni unsalted green beans. They loved them, but then again, they loved any kind of food period.

Pat


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For dog class:










For home:












*** Those are my choices.

My mom gives these treats when she's babysitting the boy for me *sigh*











And just today she happily came home from shopping with something new *horror*


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> For dog class:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! yes i use the cheese strings too but i really like those cubes!! will get tomm...And yep oatbran bread...they get the crust off my pb n j sandwich..i guess i dont really need the box of treats after all:doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> Where can i get them? online?


Petco and Petsmart carry them. Costco and Sams also carry them in Value packs. Amazon offers them as well. But, last summer, we stocked up in Alaska when we were there on vacation, at fantastic prices, then bought a carry on bag to cart them home. They lasted him several months. I'm not sure we can make it back to Alaska this summer, though I'd love to go again!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Petco and Petsmart carry them. Costco and Sams also carry them in Value packs. Amazon offers them as well. But, last summer, we stocked up in Alaska when we were there on vacation, at fantastic prices, then bought a carry on bag to cart them home. They lasted him several months. I'm not sure we can make it back to Alaska this summer, though I'd love to go again!


I will have to look for them tomm when i return this box. thanks!! i would love to do an Alaskan Cruise one of these days, i have been told it is amazing.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love Mother Hubbard's oven baked biscuits. I get the little ones designed for little dogs and break them in pieces for training treats. They're probably not super appealing to a picky dog since they're dry treats, but Flora loves them and they're well priced.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Florabora said:


> I love Mother Hubbard's oven baked biscuits. I get the little ones designed for little dogs and break them in pieces for training treats. They're probably not super appealing to a picky dog since they're dry treats, but Flora loves them and they're well priced.


I like those too! For rewarding Jacks for coming inside from potty or whatever.

I tried talking my mom into only buying those or some of the "healthier" treats, but the milkbone boxes are bigger and cheaper. :doh:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I also feed Mother Hubbard biscuits. I rip off pieces of Zuke's Z-Filets for training, along with Charlie Bears. She also gets one Zuke's Hipaction a day which I rip into pieces for her to work for as well. Tomorrow is formal recall day at puppy class and I'm going to try out freeze dried liver as a jackpot. I used to use Zuke's moist mini treats but they seemed to dry out too soon, although I did buy a huge bag and would frequently forget to zip it shut..


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

make them - easy peasy recipe if you want it


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, please!



laprincessa said:


> make them - easy peasy recipe if you want it


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Another vote for Zuke's!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Natural Balance salmon sweet potato apple. Lucca loves them! Otherwise I bake my own. Free from preservatives and made from fresh ingredients.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Zukes and Newman's Own. Wagatha's baked biscuits, they're his favorites...

Luccagr and Laprincessa - please do post your recipes... Thanks


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes please post recipes thank you!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Get two four ounce jars of baby food - any flavor - I just avoid fruits for the most part because they have grape juice in them sometimes
Mix with two eggs
Add two and a half cups of wheat flour - I assume you could use white flour as well
Roll them into balls, I get about 2 dozen but you can make them any size - one of my friends makes little ones for a small dog and gets about 60 treats from a batch

Then bake at 350 for about 50 minutes
Refrigerate! No preservatives to speak of, they will mold if you don't keep them cold

And that's it
Max absolutely loves them - and there are so many different flavors of baby food out there
I got this recipe on the internet, can't take credit for it!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for the recipe!! well i got Zukes and cheese cubes lol..i will def try that recipe
Dallas Gold: i couldnt find the ones you mentioned. maybe petsmart will have them


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just started making out a list of Rewards for a new class I am taking - I am sure I will be refining it since looking at the posting here I noticed I forgot the extra special baby food treats etc. But here is my first draft - it might give you ideas.

ETA: I generally avoid commercial treats so that I know exactly the quality and ingredients of what they get


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Precaution on Baby Foods*

I think the homemade recipe sounds fabulous, and economical; however, just one precaution in addition to choosing foods without added grapes or grape juice: Make sure to read the label and don't use any food that has onions or onion powder in it because it can cause anemia and AIHA in dogs. 

Oakleysmommy, here is the link to the Yummy Chummies website--they have a product locator there as well:
Yummy Chummies dog treats made with Wild Alaska salmon - Home


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Great Thank You!!


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

With all the scary stuff out there, we purchased a dehydrator and have begun to make our own treats. Our Banx has a sensitive tummy, so I will make fish jerky as well as dehydrated sweet potato fries, banana chips, apple chips....he LOVES them! I am always looking for something else to make for him! Good luck!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Kelly_NC said:


> With all the scary stuff out there, we purchased a dehydrator and have begun to make our own treats. Our Banx has a sensitive tummy, so I will make fish jerky as well as dehydrated sweet potato fries, banana chips, apple chips....he LOVES them! I am always looking for something else to make for him! Good luck!


That sounds like a great idea too and what a cute picture!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe, Laprincessa  seems very simple to make, I'll try this weekend...


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Oakleysmommy, here is the link to the Yummy Chummies website--they have a product locator there as well:
> Yummy Chummies dog treats made with Wild Alaska salmon - Home


Oh we tried Yummy Chummies once too, Austin loved it, apparently they were very tasty and enticingly stinky.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Using my dehydrator to make treats for mine. They love it and I know exactly what is in them. I will give human food- Fruit, veggies, lean meats/poulty/fish, cheese. Since Zoey got sick from those $$$$$$$ jerky treats. I am homemaking only for treats.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Kelly_NC said:


> With all the scary stuff out there, we purchased a dehydrator and have begun to make our own treats. Our Banx has a sensitive tummy, so I will make fish jerky as well as dehydrated sweet potato fries, banana chips, apple chips....he LOVES them! I am always looking for something else to make for him! Good luck!


I completely agree with you.


----------



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

*Treats*

I have started to use Rice Cakes as a treat.
They are very light and come without salt if you wish.
Don't know if there are any negatives but
my dog loves them and I feel it is better than
commercial treats many of which have a cereal base
usually of corn. Trying to stay away from corn and wheat.
Would like to hear opinions regarding Rice Cakes. :wave:
Cheers Allie.G


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Other than ease of carrying dried fruits/veggies as treats, are there any specific nutritional benefits of dehydrated food? Do they keep all their vitamins, minerals after dehydration? I'm considering getting a dehydrator.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

It's enough to have to worry about dog food recalls so for treats I have been giving cheese cubes, leftover meat cut up, etc. 

They do love the Fromm parmesan cheese treats.

I keep a box of the Ritz mini crackers with peanut butter, they love those.

When that is not enough Parker just goes and find what he wants for a snack.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola really does not get much as far as treats. Maybe a carrot when I am fixing dinner.... I do have some EVO low cal grain free treats that I give her after I clip her nails. But pretty much her meals is all she gets.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm another Old Mother Hubbard fan. Riley loves the 'P-Nuttier' variety. I get the mini size and break those in half, since he'd been getting so many there for a while when we were working on his issues.

I feel pretty good about the company, so I don't worry about giving him their treats. And I like that they aren't real high-calorie or too rich. I've been able to give him as many as necessary during training and they've never upset his tummy.
But he's so food motivated that regular old dry treats are enough for him. Not sure they'd be tasty enough for a dog that isn't so food motivated.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I use a variety of treats. I shop at mainly Planet Dog and Fetch, here in Maine. They sell USA made, even locally made stuff. I look for treats that do not have all of those artificial colors or flavors, wheat, corn, soy, added fat or by-products, and for Penny it has to be grain free. I fed a lot of meat dried treats. I also use cheese for obedience training. There are a lot of good treats out there, just ALWAYS read the label.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yummy Chummies, made in Alaska by Artic Paws LLC! They smell terrible, but Toby loves them!


Beat me to it. One of the best treats out there. My dogs love them. They also offer Alaska Salmon Fish oil in a nice pump bottle that I do a squirt on their food in the morning at night. Keeps their coats looking amazing.


Dallas Gold said:


> Petco and Petsmart carry them. Costco and Sams also carry them in Value packs. Amazon offers them as well. But, last summer, we stocked up in Alaska when we were there on vacation, at fantastic prices, then bought a carry on bag to cart them home. They lasted him several months. I'm not sure we can make it back to Alaska this summer, though I'd love to go again!


Hmm if they are that much cheaper up here maybe I will have to do a group by for the forum and pass on the savings 


oakleysmommy said:


> I will have to look for them tomm when i return this box. thanks!! i would love to do an Alaskan Cruise one of these days, i have been told it is amazing.


It's beautiful up here, I would recommend anyone who hasn't visited to make sure they do before they die. Lots to see up here. 

Also born and raised here so slightly biased LOL







I also will give them some raw salmon pieces when we have some at the house.. they LOVE it.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I often hear from Trainers that you should give different treats for different needs. If you want to show love, crunchy treats or bones. If you want to address a situation like hip issues or teeth, go with a reputable company. If you are training then you want dehydrated meats or soft treats to maximize the flavor and shorten the length of time they spend eating so they can hurry back to focusing on you. I hear that the treats that say "Training" whether they are soft or crunchy usually are lower calories. If you treat a lot during a training session, you don't want to add weight. I always recommend you stick with the treats from the company of the food you feed. If you feed a great food, you don't want to sabotage your efforts with "junk food" and any treat is a treat to them. I have given mine dog food as treats and if it comes from my hand, they are sure it is extra special and full of love. So my list is…of course from NUTRO…
-Greenies Hip & Joint for Maggie each day since she got run over by the Ferrier.
-Greenies Dental for all the cats and dogs daily so I don’t have to brush.
-The Natural Choice Crunchers for rewards. One likes apple better, one likes berry and I sneak in carrot once in a while. These are our ‘go-to’ treat. I use them in the Kong too and they are a great price.
-I dehydrate chicken and fish for field training. Like a previous poster, I worry about the source of ingredients in pet food treats.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They all love Zukes and no loose stool from it either..thinking about a dehydrator myself.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

akgolden said:


> Beat me to it. One of the best treats out there. My dogs love them. They also offer Alaska Salmon Fish oil in a nice pump bottle that I do a squirt on their food in the morning at night. Keeps their coats looking amazing.
> 
> Hmm if they are that much cheaper up here maybe I will have to do a group by for the forum and pass on the savings
> 
> ...


I pay about $21 to $22 from Amazon for the 2 1/2 lb value pack. If my local Costco or Sams stocks the Value Pack it's around $12 plus tax. Petsmart and Petcos here--most just carry the small packs. I tried to get Discount pets Plus to stock them but they couldn't work a deal. My guess is shipping costs are too much to get them here unless you are a big retailer. When we went to Alaska the first bag we found was $14 tax free in Glen Eagles, then $11-$12 in Fairbanks, tax free and then in Anchorage we got one for $10, tax free and 10% military discount. We also stopped off at Costco and they had them for $9 and change, tax free. By the time we flew home I think we stockpiled 7 or 8 bags--they lasted until our local Sams stocked them briefly. We're working on that stockpile now. I really like the company--small family run company and Toby will do anything for a Yummy Chummie. I just wish the Costcos here would stock them more often.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Another Zuke fans here! For all the recalls, it is one brand that's Made in US and easily purchase from pet store. Also, we do chicken jerky, banana chips and apple chips via dehydrator as well.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick loves raw carrots, apples without the core, brussell sprouts, green beans, watermelon in the summer, and just about anything I give him.
I get everything from the local farmers market.
Thought about getting a dehydrator. But I hate small appliances.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We just discovered Sojo treats, made by Sojourner Farms. It looks like an awesome company (seems similar to the Honest Kitchen.)

We picked up the grain free, duck & cherry treats. Riley goes crazy for them! Granted, he's such a chowhound he'd happily scarf down a piece of mulch if I gave it to him and look at me like it was the best thing he ever tasted. But he _really_ went crazy for these treats! I have the box sitting on the countertop, next to his treat jar and I see him eyeballing me every time I walk past it.
We're going to pick up some of their 'good dog' treats this weekend. They have ones called 'peanut butter & jelly'. I bet those will be a hit, too.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

From the variety of treats I am reading about in this thread, I think I must be a bit boring with my variety of treats and I don't routinely give them. I carry about a bit of kibble in my pocket and occasionally give a small cube of hard cheese or a cube of baked liver, maybe a sliver of ham sometimes or a piece of apple and thats about it. 
Edited - I forgot about the bits of chicken (maybe there is more variety than I first thought)


----------

